# ~Product Suggestions~Getting Married This Year~



## Mahi (May 29, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies,
I'm a South Asian girl, getting married at the end of this year; I mostly use MAC products, including their foundation. Could you girls suggest products I MUST have from MAC as well other brands that I can use for and after my wedding e.g. foundation, blushes, eye shadows, lashes, other beauty products? I use MAC foundation in NC42 and have oily skin. To make things easier, here's a list (add anything else you think I should use):

Eyes
Lips
Cheeks
Face
Body
Others


----------



## angelynv (May 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! I love Mac too but ended up having a Nars make up artist for my wedding day make up. I bought NArs Hydrating and freshening lotion which I used before my moisturiser to plump up my skin - it really helped throughout all the wedding festivities to ensure my skin was really fresh and smooth before putting on foundation. For foundation I used Nars Sheer Glow which I love although this may not be entirely suitable for oily skin. 

MAc mineralize skinfinish natural is brilliant for a subtle matte finish and for getting rid of oily patches throughout the day. Im nc42-43 and i use medium dark.

Mac face and body foundation is great mixed with some suntan make up (i use Rimmel in medium shimmer) to apply over legs and arms to even out skintone and subtley hide any blemishes and give a  nice glow.

Urban decay primer potion and smashbox photofinish primers are great to make your make up last all day..

Mac do the best eyeshadows as I am sure you know - Amberlights is the perfect desi eyeshadow and the texture and colour pay off is just phenonenal and you can pair it with soo many other colurs to achieve different looks.

If you are going heavy on eye make up MAc's vevet teddy, freckletone, brave, hug me, shy girl are some great nudey colours that wont make you look washed out. And for a shimmery, red/maroony traditional lip colour I love "O" which is not as dark on the lips as it looks in the tube. 

Im sure you will get plenty more recs. This is just my 2 pence worth! I would also suggest checking out the south asian thread on here for lots of great recs. good luck !


----------



## Mahi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanx angelynv. I have many of the products you mentioned. I will definitely try NARS hydrating lotion..and MAC face and body foundation. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## angelynv (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey i would REALLY suggest that you re-post your question on the south indian/desi thread thats already going on in this forum - you will get tonnes of recs!

x


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jul 2, 2010)

As a makeup artist, I use Cargo Blu_ray products 
The powder, the blush, are must haves for that special day! They make you appear beautiful and are great for your photos...Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Mahi (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks angelynv and kaycee37!
I was thinking of reposting it..will do it now =) thanks for the suggestions ntl!


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 3, 2010)

I used an amazing thing from Shu Uemura: base control - base by Shu Uemura Art of Beauty


----------

